# Interesting Article Ireland v Iceland



## leroy67 (16 Dec 2012)

Came across this in the Indo today

*Sunday Indo: Dan White: The economic return of Iceland has proved that the joke was on us.*

What kind of Government have we???


----------



## Time (16 Dec 2012)

A positive benefit to staying outside the EU. Iceland was cute never to join in the first place. I feel if Ireland didn't blindly follow the UK in 1973 we would be much better off today.


----------



## newirishman (16 Dec 2012)

That article shows once again that the Independent's journalists don't have a clue. They fail (as usual) to understand that Iceland's and Ireland's economies could not be more different. 

@Time: Iceland is a member of the European Economic Area. I leave it to you to figure out what the differences (and not) to a "standard" EU membership is.


----------



## Time (16 Dec 2012)

They stayed out of the euro which is what saved them.


----------



## newirishman (16 Dec 2012)

And we shouldn't have elected FF into government repeatedly so that they can ruin the country. Again.


----------



## Leper (16 Dec 2012)

I don't know what the surprise is.  Some of us thinking people have been saying for years that we should follow the Icelandic government.  And still, we continue to go down the wrong road.  Not only that, there's nobody of those who caused our dire financial situation in prison and never will be.

. . . and we still have the Senate and no reduction in the amount of TD's.  Great little country!  It's about time we copped ourselves on.


----------



## jpd (17 Dec 2012)

Leper said:


> . . . and we still have the Senate and no reduction in the amount of TD's.



As it's topical, turkeys never vote for Christmas!


----------

